

Why we use MySQL and not SomeNewDB or Fork or Cluster - joje5
https://vividcortex.com/blog/2014/04/30/why-mysql/

======
billmalarky
"Most readers of this blog will know I spent years at Percona. I know what
they've changed in Percona Server and why, and we don't need those changes."

Can you go further into why you choose not to use Percona? I was under the
impression it was mainly just MySql tweaked to perform slightly better?

Are you using Percona's XtraBackup? If not, why?

